# ASUS GeForce 7600 GS geht bis 80°C



## Darkhell (21. Juli 2007)

Hi zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

ich habe mir vor Monaten eine GF76GS von Asus geholt.

eingebaut alles ok.

nur wenn ich meinen PC im Desktop modus laufen lasse, geht die Graka bis 77°C.

wenn ich spiele geht sie bis an die grenze(80 Grad) und der PC schaltet ab, wies sein soll.

Habe keine Gehäuselüfter, die Graka ist passiv gekühlt.

Liegt es vielleicht daran dass ich keine Gehäuselüfter hab

bitte dringend um hilfe.


----------



## berndf78 (22. Juli 2007)

Hallo!

Gerade bei passiv gekühlten GraKas ist es wichtig, einen kontinuierlichen Luftzug durch das Gehäuse zu haben!

Am besten vorne und hinten jeweils einen 120mm Lüfter anbringen (auf die Richtung des Luftstromes achten, vorne Luft reinsaugen und hinten Luft rausblasen). 120mm wegen der Lautstärke, da diese langsamer drehen als kleinere aber trotzdem eine große Menge Luft befördern.

Sollte das nichts helfen, solltest du die GraKa reklamieren, da eventuell der Kühler nicht richtig montiert worden ist!

Hoffe es hilft

mfg Bernd


----------

